# simple dvd



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 6, 2004)

I wish to import a mpg to make a dvd so I try to import and it takes forever and then says It cant import...this is the first time I try to do anything except internet on my mac....I tried to read the help but it tells me nothing.

Could you guys plz help me out or any links woud be most helpfull cheers!!


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 6, 2004)

How big is the mpeg?

I am actually doing the same thing and you may need to upgrade your Quicktime on your computer to Quicktime Pro (www.apple.com, for about $30) so you can cut your movie into pieces and then edit those pieces in iMovie.


----------



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 9, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> How big is the mpeg?
> 
> I am actually doing the same thing and you may need to upgrade your Quicktime on your computer to Quicktime Pro (www.apple.com, for about $30) so you can cut your movie into pieces and then edit those pieces in iMovie.



The file is about 500 mb,I thought quicktime wouldnt matter if it was pro or not as you are importing it to another software are you not?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 9, 2004)

Importing videos in quicktime doesn't matter if pro or not. But you might need to export the video into another format which will require quicktime pro.
What app are you going to use to burn the DVD? iDVD? And what os are you using?


----------



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok...I have osx 10.3.5 panther.

I have no idea as to how to actually make a dvd I played it by ear and managede to get something to start importing but it stopped.

I want to make a dvd from a mpg quicktime file....is this possible?

What should I use what should I do?


----------



## cockneygeezer (Aug 12, 2004)

GUNDAM-RX78 said:
			
		

> Ok...I have osx 10.3.5 panther.
> 
> I have no idea as to how to actually make a dvd I played it by ear and managede to get something to start importing but it stopped.
> 
> ...




Ok. You have a 500MB MPEG-1 movie file and you want to make a DVD out of this. No problems.

To do this, you need to convert the MPEG-1 to MPEG-2. DVD is MPEG-2 video. There are various coonversion programs out there, but the best is Discreet Cleaner 6. I don't know if QuickTime Pro can do this. But you will need to buy the Pro version as well as the MPEG-2 compressor, which is another $30 on top (I think?) Once youo have the MPEG-2 components, you need a DVD maker. I've never used iDVD, so I don't know if it can import MPEG-2, but DVD Studio Pro 3 can, but this is expensive. Also, Roxio Toast can make a DVD video, but you won't get any Menu and stuff.

Personally, I won't bother. I would make a VideoCD instead, which is less hassle and quicker. These can be played in domestic DVD players. The best tool for the job is Roxio Toast. Just select VideoCD, drop the MPEG-1 into the program and click Record, the program does the rest.

Hope this helps...


----------



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 16, 2004)

I aquired roxio toast v6 and procedded to follow instructions but it gets half way through encoding and comes up with an error saying something about code 1887 or something...what does this mean and how can I fix this?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 17, 2004)

Hmmm, wasn't acquiring it a bit too rushed? A demo for testing would have been much easier. Did you make the most recent updates for toast (is it still roxio?) and did you test it with another mpeg file?


----------



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 18, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Hmmm, wasn't acquiring it a bit too rushed? A demo for testing would have been much easier. Did you make the most recent updates for toast (is it still roxio?) and did you test it with another mpeg file?




Erm I got it at a cost price from a freind of mine on a street corner.....

Yes I did try it with another mpeg and yes it worked but couldnt get it to play on my mac but took it to my bar and it worked on a domestic dvd player....but still what is up with that error message and how should I fix it?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 18, 2004)

You need the Pro version so you can make "cuts" of your video, then you can import those pieces you make into iMovie. Your 500MB file is going to be too big for anything but the better video editing suites.


----------



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 18, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> You need the Pro version so you can make "cuts" of your video, then you can import those pieces you make into iMovie. Your 500MB file is going to be too big for anything but the better video editing suites.




I have the toast 6 titanium this is I think the full/pro version so it shouldnt matter right?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

I think Natobasso was refering to quicktime and not toast.
How did you try to play back the dvd after you successfully burned it with the test mpeg? DVD.app or VLC? 
Could it be, something is wrong with the video you are trying to burn on a DVD?


----------



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 19, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I think Natobasso was refering to quicktime and not toast.
> How did you try to play back the dvd after you successfully burned it with the test mpeg? DVD.app or VLC?
> Could it be, something is wrong with the video you are trying to burn on a DVD?



Using toast I slammed the whole mpeg in there that I wanted to burn but it didnt work so I tried another one and it did work...I tried to play the succesfull copy on the cd on the mac with a dvd app (idvd) but it wouldnt play so I took it to my bar and it worked on their domestic player...

What I really want to know is what is this error message after it starts to encode the mpeg that wont burn?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 20, 2004)

You know, iDVD is actually for making DVDs. The app you should use for DVD playback is "DVD Player". Try with that.
About your mpeg converting prob: I start guessing, that there is something wrong with the mpeg file. Did you once play it back completely? What if you convert it to avi or so using quicktime pro and then use toast to burn the dvd?


----------



## GUNDAM-RX78 (Aug 25, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> You know, iDVD is actually for making DVDs. The app you should use for DVD playback is "DVD Player". Try with that.
> About your mpeg converting prob: I start guessing, that there is something wrong with the mpeg file. Did you once play it back completely? What if you convert it to avi or so using quicktime pro and then use toast to burn the dvd?



I know idvd is a dvd player my mistake sorry!

Erm I watched the file start to finish and it was fine......


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 25, 2004)

do you have quicktime pro?


----------



## chevy (Aug 25, 2004)

GUNDAM-RX78 said:
			
		

> Erm I got it at a cost price from a freind of mine on a street corner.....
> 
> Yes I did try it with another mpeg and yes it worked but couldnt get it to play on my mac but took it to my bar and it worked on a domestic dvd player....but still what is up with that error message and how should I fix it?



To play a VCD on your Mac, you need VLC.
http://www.videolan.org/

Encoding a video takes forever... just because it's a lot of work... and you need sufficient memory !


----------

